# Camelot Theme Park, January 2016



## urbexdevil (Jan 18, 2016)

ong on our list, it was finally time to visit Camelot Theme Park embarking on nearly a 400 mile total drive, two cars and a lot of snow! What an awesome night it turned out to be.

I have to admit that Camelot is without a doubt a day visit instead of night and it may have been the fact it was difficult to navigate in the dark with the snow piling up everywhere but we were unable to find much left. Without a doubt this is still on the list for a revisit, this time during the daylight hours.

Still, the snow made for some rather unique shooting opportunities and certainly an interesting explore. 

















Thought these looked awesome...




















SNOW!


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2016)

Nicely done in the circumstances.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jan 18, 2016)

krela said:


> Nicely done in the circumstances.



Thanks, we knew it was going to snow and was in the area so took the opportunity 

Not sure anyone's done any night shots there, especially in the snow too


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome  Ballsy going down there in the snow...400 mile round trip too - mucho dollar on fuel I bet! Looks like you had a different experience though, I love explores like that.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 18, 2016)

really like that last shot


----------



## urbexdevil (Jan 18, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Awesome  Ballsy going down there in the snow...400 mile round trip too - mucho dollar on fuel I bet! Looks like you had a different experience though, I love explores like that.



It defo was haha, we were all saying to ourselves even a few days before that this is one insane trip. The two cars we were in are diesels anyway so fuel wise it wasn't too bad 

It was an awesome explore though. Well worth the journey.



rockfordstone said:


> really like that last shot



Cheers, my fav shot as well


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 18, 2016)

looks like it was shot in russia lol ,nicely done


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2016)

There's snow problem with those shots....
Excellent work, proper commitment in that weather. Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2016)

That last shot is epic!


----------



## LiL JoE (UD) (Jan 19, 2016)

Was an epic night and the weather just made it more interesting &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 6, 2016)

credit to you for the effort and for doing it in those conditions / circumstances


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Some cracking photos.

Gutted to see Camelot at the state it's in. I used to go as a child nearly every summer.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 13, 2016)

Really good shots! Still need to get myself down there before they plan to knock it down completely and build house over it!


----------

